# Suction cups for canister hoses



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

My suction cups are rock solid now and no longer stays on the glass. Does anyone know where you can get replacement ones?


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

big als online. Cost of shipping is free if you order over a certain dollar amount. That's the only catch. IPU sometimes, but not recently,


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You could try to use Stealth heater holder if the sizes work. I found them to be the best. J&L have them.

What canister are you using?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

+1 for what gklaw recommends.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I have XP's and got some extras from King Eds, they have tons of parts for the renas!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on how many you need ...I have a bunch here . Several different types..if you want to come by and look send me a pm...marine/victoria area..first 3 are free the 4th ( if you need four ) will cost ya a genuine thankyou


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have this problem with my Eheim ones and I have heard that putting them in boiling hot water will soften them up, but have not tried it yet, but will soon. Couldn't hurt, as mine don't work anyway.


----------

